# 2nd Quiz crossword



## David H (Jul 11, 2016)

_____________________
*The answers will appear in this grid as they are solved*







*Good Luck*


----------



## David H (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't believe it not even one attempted and this week it's so easy.


----------



## Robin (Jul 12, 2016)

Believe me, David, it's not easy!
Is 5 Frugal?


----------



## Stoke 109 (Jul 12, 2016)

1 Keech


----------



## David H (Jul 12, 2016)

Robin said:


> Believe me, David, it's not easy!
> Is 5 Frugal?


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Jul 12, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> 1 Keech


Well done Stoke 109


----------



## Contused (Jul 12, 2016)

3: Ayah


----------



## Robin (Jul 12, 2016)

4 Flashgun


----------



## David H (Jul 12, 2016)

Contused said:


> 3: Ayah


'fraid not it begins with 'M'


----------



## David H (Jul 12, 2016)

Robin said:


> 4 Flashgun


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Jul 12, 2016)

*Clue Time:*

*I have added the first and last letter of each word*


----------



## Robin (Jul 13, 2016)

Is 10 contriteness?
I thought 8 was going to be Cubit, but it won't fit, though I see it does start with C. is there an alternative spelling?


----------



## David H (Jul 13, 2016)

10 is correct well done Robin
Google 8 if you like


----------



## David H (Jul 13, 2016)

*Further Clue Time:*

*Extra letters given in the other words:*


----------



## Robin (Jul 13, 2016)

6. Latitation
Still stuck on 8!


----------



## David H (Jul 13, 2016)

Robin said:


> 6. Latitation
> Still stuck on 8!


Well done Robin


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 13, 2016)

7 is Podura

I thought 8 was Cubit


----------



## Stoke 109 (Jul 13, 2016)

3 Maty


----------



## David H (Jul 13, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 7 is Podura
> 
> I thought 8 was Cubit


Well done Jonsi (and welcome) Podura is correct


----------



## David H (Jul 13, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> 3 Maty


Well done Stoke 109


----------



## Robin (Jul 14, 2016)

2 Steek


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 14, 2016)

9 Partan (Scottish word for crab)

still stuck on 8


----------



## David H (Jul 14, 2016)

Robin said:


> 2 Steek


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Jul 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 9 Partan (Scottish word for crab)
> 
> still stuck on 8


Well done Jonsi
To put you and others out of their agony the word is *Coudee*

*Quiz 3 & 4 are famous people images put together sound like them an image can end a name and start another*


----------



## Robin (Jul 14, 2016)

David H said:


> Well done Jonsi
> To put you and others out of their agony the word is *Coudee*
> 
> *Quiz 3 & 4 are famous people images put together sound like them an image can end a name and start another*


You don't make it easy for us do you, I had to look that up in a French dictionary to find it!


----------

